# In Seoul



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 2, 2012)

I am being very fortunate with my travels this last few weeks and am getting more and more colour from glorious sunshine and warm temperatures while the UK shivers and is soaked. I arrived in Seoul yesterday after a long flight via Helsinki. After a good night's sleep, I took a wander over to the temple at Gangnam:

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 L @ f/16 and 30mm, 1/100, ISO 100




Gangnam-Buddha by singingsnapper, on Flickr

We then went out for a few trips and eating great local food out in the blazing sun, and then rounded off the day in a garden called The Garden of Morning Calm

There was a pleasant scene as we finished the day by a small pond:

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L at f/16 and 27mm 1/25 ISO 320




Garden-of-Morning-calm---at-evening! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (May 2, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> I am being very fortunate with my travels this last few weeks and am getting more and more colour from glorious sunshine and warm temperatures while the UK shivers and is soaked.


The UK isn't soaked...it's drowned . Don't worry though, we're still under drought conditions, despite roads being closed due to flooding.
It would be interesting to see some early morning or late afternoon shots if you can get into the temple areas at those times.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 3, 2012)

Another sunny day in Seoul. Got back from a venue about 50km away from Seoul and decided to have a go at a traffic trail shot using my sharpest lens, the 100mmL macro. Combined two 20 second exposures to get a continuous run of traffic trails:

Canon 5D mk III EF 100mm L macro f/16 2 x 20 second exposures




Busy-night-in-Seoul by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 5, 2012)

yet another sunny day yesterday in Korea. We climbed up to a temple on an island off the west coast of Korea. It was worth the climb of several hundred steps!

Canon 5D mk III Ef 28 - 300L at f/16 and 235mm 1/400 ISO 200




view-from-Korean-temple by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 5, 2012)

Another night shot from the streets of Seoul, two 15 sec shots combined in Photomatix

canon 5D mk III EF 100mm L macro @ f/20 ISO 50




Seoul-night-bend by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Aug 29, 2012)

Took a stroll around the centre of Seoul, including visiting a fascinating Henri Cartier Besson exhibition at Seoul's Sejong Centre. After we left we took astroll along the very long traffic island which has a statue of the Emporor Sejong who was responsible for giving the Korean people their language and freedom from the Japanese influence at the time.

I have a very hard working colleague in Seoul who is always good company:

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L at 68mm and f/8 1/125 ISO 125




Jean-outside-Sejong-Centre by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The Sejong statue:

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 at f/8 and 43mm 1/125 ISO 125




Sejong by singingsnapper, on Flickr

We took a stroll in an area where a river has been restored by removing the road. On a warm day it was very popular with people relaxing. It might have little aesthetic value but took this shot with a view to converting to Black and white. While I endeavour to get things right, decided to experiment with triangular shapes in a high contrast area:

f/5.6 24mm 1/40 ISO 800




Seoul-bridge-abstract by singingsnapper, on Flickr

A different bridge (both converted in Silver efex)

f/11 25mm 1/30 ISO 100




Seoul-city-river-bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr

On our way back to our hotel, the sky gave some colour as sunset approached:

f/11 58mm 1/250 ISO 400




sunset-over-Seoul by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## elmerpr (Aug 29, 2012)

LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Aug 29, 2012)

Seoul is an amazing city. I went in 2005, and I want to go back! Lovely photos.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks guys

Another shot of the modern 'old' bridge:

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L at 34mm and f/11 1/125 ISO 100




Seoul-modern-old-bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## charliewphotos (Aug 30, 2012)

Those night shots are incredible, the colours are stunning! Nice work.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Sep 2, 2012)

Spent some time in Young-Wo in the Eastern part of the Republc of Korea (South) and took a trip to the top of a mountain at night to see the view of the stars from the observatory. No chance of star trails as the full moon is fully out, so decided to use the light of the moon to make the best of the magnificent scenery in front of me.

This one is when the observatory roof was opened for us to see the sky and after a short talk we were allowed to take photos. I brought my tripod with me and balanced it a little precariously on the edge of a metal wall.

Canon 5D Mk III Carl Zeiss 35mm f/5 30 secs ISO 320




A-View-from-the-top-of-Dang-Gang-observatory by singingsnapper, on Flickr


A Panoramic from a balcony at the entrance to the observatory 

Pentax 645D FA35 f/5.6 91 secs (4 shots) ISO 160




Moonlit Panorama from Dong Gang Observatory by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Sep 4, 2012)

from backstage at event I am involved in Korea, the choir and a very enthusiastic drummer. Have processed in colour and black and white and like both. I suspect the colour is stronger but still like the black and white:

Canon 5D mk III Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/4 1/80 ISO 400




drummer-and-choir-colour by singingsnapper, on Flickr

black and white:




Drummer-and-choir-bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr

and a colleague of mine backstage:

Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 at f/2 1/25 ISO 2000




Chris-backstage by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

